# New from Nebraska



## walleye.bill (Jan 3, 2017)

Well my name is Bill McGannon and I live in Nebraska, yes believe it our not we have some good fishing here. I joined for a couple of reasons: 
1. is to learn more about Lake Erie and the techniques/locations to catch fish as we will be making our 1st trip ever to the big lake next spring for the Cabela's National Team Championship.
2. Is to really do some research and see what the market likes on Erie for colors/hook sizes etc. for future products we may come out with. Nobody knows better than the fisherman that use products day in and day out what works and what doesn't. No I'm not trying to sell anything, just want to be sure future products have the best chance for success.

I run what some would say is an older boat, but I love it. 2007 2025 Pro V and we have fished several Nationals and Regional events, but never Lake Erie. Both excited yet hesitant being you could spend a lot of money and time to go and end up with some weather that really outs a downer on the trip.

I am a Co-Owner of Walleye Nation Creations LLC and the creator of the Death Jig and Double Trouble Hook. It doesn't sound familiar I know  We are very new but you will begin seeing our products in Cabela's this month actually and we're pretty excited about it. Boy I could tell that story for hours but long story short, 2 fisherman making products in there garage turned into developing those products with a major manufacturer and going into retail pretty quickly...roller-coaster.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, welcome to the site.
However, it certainly sounds like you're advertising. To do so, you'll need to check on the advertisement/ sponsor requirements before you promote your products here.
The info you'll need is at the top of this page or on the home page for advertising.

Thanks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Welcome. Anything purple, green, orange/brown, blue/chrome for erie. So pretty much anything. Its an excellent fishery at the moment.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Bill, where you guys located in Nebraska? Maybe I can stop by and say "hi". I will be in Lincolin to support a niece on the Corn Husker gymnastics team. Why else would anyone go to Lincolin NB in the winter!

As for colors. I charter in the central basin - that is near Cleveland Oh - Cleveland Browns country... One of the best producing colors for us last season was black/gold - black head, gold body. As in Pittsburgh Steelers colors. Think this may just be a reaction hit by a Cleveland fish against a Pittsburgh target...

seriously, that color had some great days in 2016.


----------



## walleye.bill (Jan 3, 2017)

Ahhhh come on. I didn't provide links, product info or anything so I didn't think I was advertising. I understand however and won't post anything in the future just introducing myself. More excited to learn about Erie than anything. Thanks everyone


----------



## walleye.bill (Jan 3, 2017)

privateer said:


> Hi Bill, where you guys located in Nebraska? Maybe I can stop by and say "hi". I will be in Lincolin to support a niece on the Corn Husker gymnastics team. Why else would anyone go to Lincolin NB in the winter!
> 
> As for colors. I charter in the central basin - that is near Cleveland Oh - Cleveland Browns country... One of the best producing colors for us last season was black/gold - black head, gold body. As in Pittsburgh Steelers colors. Think this may just be a reaction hit by a Cleveland fish against a Pittsburgh target...
> 
> seriously, that color had some great days in 2016.


I am in Columbus which would be a little out of the way, thank you for the feedback. I'm going to be custom painting some cranks before we head that way.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a good friend from Scribner NE. He now lives in Omaha


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey bill
welcome to our site. there is a wealth of knowledge on this site. so you are on the right forum. I like anything purple with black and purple being a great color. pink is another hot color here in the central basin. (Geneva) I like using double Colorado blades but there are those that swear by a single blade. I use divers to get my lures down to the fish. I use the lite bite slide divers. I started with the dipsy but the rings were a pain to keep on them. so I switched to the deeper diver and they worked good. then I tried the lite bite and used them like the other divers. I tie to the diver the use about a 7' to 9' leader. but I love the lite bite feature on them. boards with 3 oz inline weights is another great way to get your lures down to the fish. rednekoutfitters.com is a great place to get inline weights. well I've rambled on long enough.
sherman


----------



## walleye.bill (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. I've already started painting lures.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site & you will absolutely love the big lake. The weather is about the only thing to stop a great day of walleye fishing up there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

what area of the lake are you going to be fishing?? I assume if your spring fishing you'll be fishing the west end of the lake. depending on the time of year you may be better off using cranks with snap on weights. if its late spring you may want to use harnesses with inline weights and boards. the fishing is going to be awesome this yr with a lot of small fish from the 2014 hatch and shorts from the 2015 hatch. but there'll be some hawgs caught also.
sherman


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it's out of Lorain this year in June.


----------



## walleye.bill (Jan 3, 2017)

Overwatchmike said:


> I think it's out of Lorain this year in June.


You are correct, we'll be there from June 3-11. Tournament is 8th-10th


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Going off past years experiences.... This will be a crank bait or crawler harness bite. Reef runner 800's, Deep Husky's, Perfect 10's, Bandits, Bay Rats with snap weights. Harnesses with tadpoles, dipsey's, or snap weights. 

It will all depend on how the rest of the winter goes and how fast the fish migrate. Will be a ton of smaller fish with the key being to find the pods of big girls!


----------

